# Welcome NYAngel98, MuT's Hair Care Specialist!



## Leony (Oct 5, 2004)

*Hello MuT members!*

*NYAngel98 has joined us as our HAIR CARE SPECIALIST, so if you have a question about ANYTHING hair-related, don't hesitate to post it here. Janelle will be happy help you out ... and if she can't, then I'll do my best, along with other MuT'ers!*

*Janelle comes to us with 7 years of experience in the industry. We are so happy to have her. Thanks, Long Island, for loaning us your hair expert!*

*WELCOME to the team! *


----------



## Familyfamily (Oct 11, 2004)

My mother is always asking me on if she should grow out her bangs, is there an age that women should not consider wearing all one length hair. The length of the rest of her hair is pretty much shoulder length.

Mrsmac

p.s. i'm 31, so that gives a clue to her age, although i could never say the number.lol


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 16, 2004)

All "one-length" hair that comes down to the shoulders looks great on a lot of women, regardless of age. Just because you reach 'elderly' status, doesn't mean that you automatically HAVE to resort to the short cuts and weekly appointment for roller sets! I have seen a lot of women 60+ who have hair down to their shoulders - whether it's layered with long layers, all one length, natural color, grey, or dyed, and it still looks great! True beauty &amp; style comes from doing what is right for YOU. If your mom likes longer hair, and it suits her facial shape, then tell her to go for it! She could always go shorter if she doesn't like it - but it's worth the try! Here's a little bit of advice from some women on a site discussing just this topic! It's pretty funny, but very educating! http://www.gwenworld.com/2004/10/my-...ooks-good.html


----------



## Pauline (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks for all your helpful advice and tips NYAngel. I am going to try and geta hold of that apple shampoo you found for me!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 24, 2004)

No problem Candy! Happy to help



I seem to be able to find anything online.. you name it - I'll find it somewhere. (Except most of the stuff that I'm looking for, naturally) lol


----------



## Familyfamily (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks for that info. The link is hilarious she is a funny lady.

So far mom still has the bangs, and shoulder length hair, its been that way for a loooong time. I really don't see her changing it any time soon.

Sonja












Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* All "one-length" hair that comes down to the shoulders looks great on a lot of women, regardless of age. Just because you reach 'elderly' status, doesn't mean that you automatically HAVE to resort to the short cuts and weekly appointment for roller sets! I have seen a lot of women 60+ who have hair down to their shoulders - whether it's layered with long layers, all one length, natural color, grey, or dyed, and it still looks great! True beauty &amp; style comes from doing what is right for YOU. If your mom likes longer hair, and it suits her facial shape, then tell her to go for it! She could always go shorter if she doesn't like it - but it's worth the try! Here's a little bit of advice from some women on a site discussing just this topic! It's pretty funny, but very educating! 
http://www.gwenworld.com/2004/10/my-...ooks-good.html


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 20, 2004)

well if She likes it, then thats all that matters!


----------



## freetshirt (Dec 2, 2004)

I have angled and layered hair. For the first time in my life now I have to blow dry and straigten my hair daily for it to look good. I have perfectly straight hair, but with all the hairs being different lengths it frizzes like crazy! Now I want to just get rid of the layers, and just have straight hair rather then angled. But I know that hair just cut straight can be boring. Any ideas for good styles?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 2, 2004)

I pretty much have the same hair as yours... Mine was layered and angled.. but I've had to grow out my layers since EasyStraight made my hair totally unmanagable. The ends of the layers - which I would usually flip out or curl under - would lay flat and stick straight, and looked so choppy and horrible. So every 2 weeks, I'd go for a trim on the length - and leave the layers alone... but keep trimming the angles - now about 4-5 months later, my hair is all one length but with angles... I'd say to keep the back all one length - but keep the angles around your face... so that way you can either flip em' out - or curl them under... and they way you part your hair, flip it to the side, or style it... can make it look like a nice fresh look - but with the ease of "one length hair"... plus if your a hair 'flipper' like I tend to do every so often... if the hair is going back away from your face, the shorter hair from the angles will make the hair on the back of your head look layered...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sherizz* ohh....hi! Maby I should post my question in here instaid of making a new thread?



here is my question:
would like to ask You all if You could recommend me a hairfriendly stylingproduct/treatment. I have black shoulderlength hair which is wavy mostly the day after I shower (after I shower its curls and frizz!) But the thing is that I have flyaways and some frizz..irritating! it makes my hair loos its texture. What product can I use...? My hair is dry. Now I use LÂ´oreal Intesive repair schampoo and masque. And once/twice a week I use Kerastase Age Recharge

Firming gel-masque ( the personal in the salon recommended it, after using it my hair feelt little smoother healthier and thicker! but there are still flyaways), My flyaways are so thin...and i do have a lot of hair...and then I tried to use spraybalm, but it makes my hair to soooft and the flyaways get worser. I`ve used Outshine From Redken but it doesnt hold to much during the day. Now i try Bead Head mastermind, but it doesnt hold up!. I also dont like the smell, to strong. Im really trying to save for long here and would like styling products that doesnt "kill" my hair. I dont like strong chemicall products...IÂ´ve used Redken Fresh curls and Clean moister, but I find them to strong and smells like chemicall...they were just to much for me. I really hope You can help me out, because this problem makes me feel bad inside sometimes...IÂ´ve really tried a lot of brands, only salonbrands and even after recommendation from hairdresser it doesnt always seem to work for me. You gajs are my last hope! (sorry for the long thread but I have trouble writing in english...just want u to really understand what im asking for...) Thank You! hope to hear from U soon

It was ok where it was... sometimes people dont' check this because it's just kinda an intro thread... but - no prob!



Actually the really only 'easy' way to tame flyaways is to spray some hairspray on your brush &amp; comb them down. You can also try a frizz serum or something by SexyHairConcepts their Straightsexyhair products work well - they have a straightening balm that helps calm frizz &amp; flyaways that I use. Being flyaways are more likely than not broken hairs, it's kinda something that you either have to spray down, coat, or just bear with until they grow a little. I have a bunch like 3" long that stick up right at my forehead. Usually I'll just use the spray/brush technique or rub a little lotion or pomade on them to smooth them out.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 5, 2005)

My other secret weapon for staticky winter hair is Static Guard sprayed on a brush and combed through! LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sherizz* Thank you for the great advice!! I will look up the straithening balm and also try the spray technic!



Thank You Anytime!


----------



## Mina (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi am Tahmina, 22...i have problem about hair. mine hair is oily very oily. I have had a thread about this topic but still i have problem. please help me out with mine hair. hair loosing, getting bland, need good shampoo to volum mine hair, mine hair is very thin...nyangel pls help me out...curently i use this below shampoo and conditioner same company please review...give me some recms or suggestion for below products.... please recm me a product which will help to grow, volume, less lossing mine hair. here is link too...

http://www.hairenergizer.com/hair_loss.htm

http://www.hair-care-products.net/order.htm#shampoos






&lt;CENTER&gt;

*Cleanse the root!* *Already a top seller!*

*Strip away years of product build up, dirt and even bacteria from the most important part of the hair--the root!*

*Follicle-cleanse root cleansing shampoo!*&lt;/CENTER&gt;


*Thyme and Sage*: Nature's deepest cleansers for your roots and hair shafts to remove that hardened product build up.

*Zinc Pca* Removes bacteria from hair roots. Most women have unwanted bacteria build on hair roots. Very few products can remove this.

*Fenugreek*, to stimulate proper hair growth.

*Panthenol* the only vitamin that can penetrate the hair shaft! We have 4x as much as the name brand products!


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 14, 2005)

OMG! I am so excited about this part of the forum. Anyway, here's my deal:

I dyed my hair all black last year, about 3 months ago I attempted to strip the color using a color remover called Effasol made my L'Oreal. It didn't work as well as I thought it was going to, so I did it AGAIN, my hair lightened a little bit, but not like I wanted.

I went to my local beauty college and the girls there used 40v bleach on my hair on a big chunk on the underside of my hair and weaved strands on top of my head and in the bangs area. Yeah, my hair fried a lot and fell out a bit where it was bleached, but I was warned and kinda knew that was going to happen.

So, ,I dyed it blue with a temp dye made by Special Effects and it didn't take, so I tried again, still didn't penetrate the bleached areas very good. I also used Clean Canvas shampoo before I dyed it to make sure it was ready, did not use conditioner. The blue faded a lot, so I bought a very bright magenta pink dye, very liquid vegetable dye made by Manic Panic. This stuff is scary. Everything I touch turns pink because the dye won't wash out good. When I scratch my head, my fingers turn pink. It's been about two weeks since I dyed it and I use Pureology shampoo (Hydrating) and a leave-in conditioner made by Botanical Nutrients. I also use John Frieda's Spotlight, which is a thick serum that makes my hair really soft.

My problem is this.. my hair seems to have a film built up on it, not sure if it's the dye or the conditioner. I don't know what to do, it's so heavy and seems to get dirty fast. Should I try the clairifying shampoo Clean Canvas on it? Someone told me after I dye with Manic Panic to do a vinegar rinse on it to lock in the color better. Geez.. I just washed my hair and it looks dirty again already!


----------



## Geek (Feb 14, 2005)

We are glad that you are part of this forum, Scarlette! It's our pleasure to provide it FREE









Originally Posted by *Scarlette* 

OMG! I am so excited about this part of the forum.


----------



## Mina (Feb 15, 2005)

Yournot replying mine question....I have been post this forever....



please help me out *NYANGEL*

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Anytime!


----------



## Pauline (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Miranhat,

I am sure NYAngel will help you when she gets the chance as she's could be busy.Ime not that great when it comes to hair problems myself but hopefully someone will be able to help you very soon.Nice to meet you


----------



## Mina (Feb 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Pauline* Hi Miranhat,I am sure NYAngel will help you when she gets the chance as she's could be busy.Ime not that great when it comes to hair problems myself but hopefully someone will be able to help you very soon.Nice to meet you





Thank you


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* Yournot replying mine question....I have been post this forever....



please help me out *NYANGEL* So sorry Miranhat!!! I didn't see your post, as I only get email notifications from the hair forum... and this thread is more of a "notice' - but I'm sorry I missed it!!! If you post your questions in the Hair Talk forum, I'll be sure to get them asap




As far as the Hair Energizer you posted... it seems ok - it seems to have a lot of decongesting ingredients ... which is good if your pores &amp; follicles are clogged up from product build-up and residue (which can lead to thinning hair or hair loss - along with something known as DHT) As far as your hair being oily... I really like 3 clarifying shampoos best out of I'll I've tried.... 

1. Paul Mitchell "Three" shampoo

2. John Freida "Cool Dip" shampoo

&amp; 3. Prell shampoo (the original green one)

These are great clarifiers to get rid of all the gunk.... I wouldn't use these everyday... but at least 2x a week. On the other days, I would use a gentle shampoo &amp; conditioner that isn't very thick or creamy. A lot of creamy ones have a waxy by-product that coats the hair and can leave it dirty looking and limp. Definitly not the greatest thing for oily hair. Check out "BIGSEXYHAIR" shampoo &amp; conditioner by Sexy Hair concepts... they should give you nice volume without weighing hair down.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Pauline* Hi Miranhat,I am sure NYAngel will help you when she gets the chance as she's could be busy.Ime not that great when it comes to hair problems myself but hopefully someone will be able to help you very soon.Nice to meet you





Thank you my dear! You are a sweetheart! I have been really busy lately



Can't spend the good 24 hr. period on here like I'd like to!! LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* OMG! I am so excited about this part of the forum. Anyway, here's my deal:
I dyed my hair all black last year, about 3 months ago I attempted to strip the color using a color remover called Effasol made my L'Oreal. It didn't work as well as I thought it was going to, so I did it AGAIN, my hair lightened a little bit, but not like I wanted.

I went to my local beauty college and the girls there used 40v bleach on my hair on a big chunk on the underside of my hair and weaved strands on top of my head and in the bangs area. Yeah, my hair fried a lot and fell out a bit where it was bleached, but I was warned and kinda knew that was going to happen.

So, ,I dyed it blue with a temp dye made by Special Effects and it didn't take, so I tried again, still didn't penetrate the bleached areas very good. I also used Clean Canvas shampoo before I dyed it to make sure it was ready, did not use conditioner. The blue faded a lot, so I bought a very bright magenta pink dye, very liquid vegetable dye made by Manic Panic. This stuff is scary. Everything I touch turns pink because the dye won't wash out good. When I scratch my head, my fingers turn pink. It's been about two weeks since I dyed it and I use Pureology shampoo (Hydrating) and a leave-in conditioner made by Botanical Nutrients. I also use John Frieda's Spotlight, which is a thick serum that makes my hair really soft.

My problem is this.. my hair seems to have a film built up on it, not sure if it's the dye or the conditioner. I don't know what to do, it's so heavy and seems to get dirty fast. Should I try the clairifying shampoo Clean Canvas on it? Someone told me after I dye with Manic Panic to do a vinegar rinse on it to lock in the color better. Geez.. I just washed my hair and it looks dirty again already!

Hey there sistah!




I know a lot of people that have had the infamous "dyed fingers" from Manic Panic.... that stuff just pretty much coats hair... but not enough to actually STAY ON the hair and STAY OFF of you!!! I have yet to see one good result from that stuff... you're better off with either something by Clairol, Wella, or even a few people I know have used Beyond the Zone's "Color Jamz" for funky colors - and they seemed a lot better than the Manic Panic... Clairol "UnColor" is a good color corrector, as well as "Metalex" - Metalex is good at taking off the "film" from demi &amp; semi perm. dyes.... Being it seems to be fading on its own, you might just want to use one of the shampoos I mentioned above to Miranhat. Especially Prell &amp; PM Three. (They are a little stronger) I would go the shampoo route first for a week or so - see if it gets any better, then if not... try the correctors.


----------



## Mina (Feb 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I really like 3 clarifying shampoos best out of I'll I've tried.... 

*1. Paul Mitchell "Three" shampoo*

*2. John Freida "Cool Dip" shampoo*

*&amp; 3. Prell shampoo (the original green one)*

first of alll thank you so much for reply...I think i did post this in hair forum...anyhow....all these shampoos u have listed which will be the very best to regrow hair that i have loooss?? mine hair is thinner then b4 and i have light amount of hair. when i take shower it just takes few min o dry....not even whole 60 min.....and if i use one of these shampoo will i be use diff shampoos at the same time. I have hears too much chemical is bad for hair or maybe for body...what do you suggest...do i need to take any kind vitamins...if yes what kind?? eventhough i really hates taking medicine...And please let me know if i can chat with you online by yahoo or msn....have more questions about hair....right i guess that's itt....


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Hey there sistah!



I know a lot of people that have had the infamous "dyed fingers" from Manic Panic.... that stuff just pretty much coats hair... but not enough to actually STAY ON the hair and STAY OFF of you!!! I have yet to see one good result from that stuff... you're better off with either something by Clairol, Wella, or even a few people I know have used Beyond the Zone's "Color Jamz" for funky colors - and they seemed a lot better than the Manic Panic... Clairol "UnColor" is a good color corrector, as well as "Metalex" - Metalex is good at taking off the "film" from demi &amp; semi perm. dyes.... Being it seems to be fading on its own, you might just want to use one of the shampoos I mentioned above to Miranhat. Especially Prell &amp; PM Three. (They are a little stronger) I would go the shampoo route first for a week or so - see if it gets any better, then if not... try the correctors.



YAY, I love yer azz! hahah! Well, this Manic Panic color really ROCKS but I saw that Beyond the Zone Color Jamz and saw some great colors.. I will try the Raspberry one. http://www.haircrazy.info/Dyes/colorjamz.php Wow.. Prell? I haven't heard that name in years! My hair is a bit better, actually! I really scrubbed my head with Pureology and used a less greasy conditioner. Worked good. I'll let ya know how those Jamz colors go! THANKKKKSSS!!!!!!


----------



## Pauline (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Miranhat,

Did you say your hair was falling out? If so it would be a good idea to vist your doctor.There could be a many reason's why your hair is falling out.Luckily there is a lot of help available,depending on the reason.

If your hair is thinning it could be hormones or stress. Years ago i was loosing my hair all over the place and thought i was going to loose it all.

Why not have a look at some of the website's for hairloss and see if you can learn a bit more about it.

There is also shampoo you can buy for hairloss and some amazing technology.Read up on the Lasercomb.

Kerastace make shampoo called Prevention Bain for hairloss.You could just be very stressed or have hormone trouble.Blood tests will help identify the problem.

Good Luck to you,and i hope you read up on hairloss.Many of my friends have had similar problems and a few years ago i had lumps of hair falling out in clumps.Depression, stress, illness and berevments can also cause hairloss.My hair is so much better now but when i was ill it was terrible.Also hormnal problems causes hairloss as well.There is a lot of information out there.

Good Luck and i hope you find something to help.If you need any more help ime sure all the girls here will try and help you.xXx


----------



## Mina (Feb 17, 2005)

Response please





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Thank you my dear! You are a sweetheart! I have been really busy lately



Can't spend the good 24 hr. period on here like I'd like to!! LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* Response please



Hey Mina! Sorry, for some reason - I keep missing this thread! Sorry!



I hope we helped you out in your other thread HERE - but as far as hair loss... I agree with Pauline 100%. There are many causes for thinning hair &amp; hair loss... but I would definitely see a doctor before using a DHT blocker or trying anything ... Rule out any illnesses or hormonal imbalances, stress or whatnot, then take it from there.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mereychica* Hi! I'm new to forums, so i don't even know how to get a response. I'm trying to find someone out there who can help with my hair question. I got my hair bleached about 6 months ago, which i never should have done, it dryed it out so badly, i don't know what to do with it. For the first 3 months it was fine, then the whole bottom have started to get really frizzy, and the middle section got 1 inch waves in it, but only from about 3 inches from the roots, to about 8 inches from the roots. I straighten it with a hair straightener, but it only holds it for about an hour or so. I just tried this john friedda straightener spray, and it works pretty good but it makes my hair all sticky! Is there maybe a more expensive product i can use? I'LL TRY ANYTHING!!![email protected]

Hey Mereychica! Welcome to MuT!



Sorry to hear bout' your hair... but since bleaching is a chemical process, it can change the structure of the hair shaft... especially if it was too strong, or if your hair wasn't in the best condition to start with. My new favorite treatment, is Biolage Cera-repair Pro. See if there is a salon near you that offers this service. I have the stuff @ home, but they don't sell to the public. It works SO well. They sell a deep conditioning set that comes with a shampoo at Ulta for about $15 if you can get that. I would also invest in some StraightSexyHair Power straight serum, or for a little cheaper option, Herbal Essences Smoothing Creme. As far as shampoo's or conditioners, I would go with either Matrix Sleek.Look, Biolage Hydrating Shampoo (comes in the Cera-repair home kit @ Ulta) &amp; Biolage Conditioning Balm conditioner... or SilkySexyHair by Sexy Hair Concepts. ALso... best thing is to keep up with regular trims, and stay away from the bleach for awhile... if you must color your hair, consider going a little darker, as the added pigments will help to strengthen the shaft and leave it a little healthier looking. Hope this helps!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mereychica* Hey thanx! My hair was actually in amazing condition before I bleached it, which is why I am so upset about this new dry freezy hair that I now have. I use ISO, shampoo and conditioner which I like because it keeps my hair light, but I know that I should switch to something meant for straight hair, it's just that ISO is really expensive and I just got it. I have a really expensive flat iron, so I'll try your other suggestions. I will definately try the serum you suggested, it's the kind of thing I was hoping for. Thank you!! Oh... if your hair is really dry/damaged - good thing would also be to try and not use the iron that much. It really can damage hair a lot. Instead you can use ceramic brushes (perferably round) and a ceramic/ionic dryer (my fav. is by Vidal Sassoon. - which I posted in another thread... I'll find it for you) it's a lot less damaging than a flat iron, and honestly - if you don't curl the ends, you can get the same look. Just takes a little practice. A lot of people ask what iron I use, and I don't hardly ever use one! I think maybe once every 3 months if I'm lucky. LOL It's so much better for your hair, and with a good straightening balm... you'll get nice straight hair, with more volume.


----------



## Geek (Jun 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mereychica* 

Hi! I'm new to forums, so i don't even know how to get a response. I'm trying to find someone out there who can help with my hair question. I got my hair bleached about 6 months ago, which i never should have done, it dryed it out so badly, i don't know what to do with it. For the first 3 months it was fine, then the whole bottom have started to get really frizzy, and the middle section got 1 inch waves in it, but only from about 3 inches from the roots, to about 8 inches from the roots. I straighten it with a hair straightener, but it only holds it for about an hour or so. I just tried this john friedda straightener spray, and it works pretty good but it makes my hair all sticky! Is there maybe a more expensive product i can use? I'LL TRY ANYTHING!!![email protected]




Hi Merychica! How are you? Welcome to MakeupTalk...


----------



## jennyb (Aug 17, 2005)

I heard johoba oil is great for hair, so I just purchased some at a vitamine shop. How should I use it, do you think it's good for hair, and if I keep it away from my face, should it not break me out???? thanks!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennyb* I heard johoba oil is great for hair, so I just purchased some at a vitamine shop. How should I use it, do you think it's good for hair, and if I keep it away from my face, should it not break me out???? thanks!!! I replied in your jojoba oil thread


----------



## heysunshine (Sep 26, 2005)

hello

im thinking of getting a spiral perm, my hair is straight and about shoulder length now. im wondering how long should my hair be so that it doesnt get too like poofy. also, how do spiral perms work, what would one look like?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *heysunshine* helloim thinking of getting a spiral perm, my hair is straight and about shoulder length now. im wondering how long should my hair be so that it doesnt get too like poofy. also, how do spiral perms work, what would one look like?

Hi "hey"



lol I almost missed your post in here



With spiral perms, the rods are wrapped vertically - as opposed to horizontally... and usually they will use longer rods. Spiral perms really don't cause "poof" like regular ones, but you should still make sure you hair is a decent length, because it will still spring up. Spiral perms usually give those 'stretched out' looking tubular curls. You should see your stylist so they can determine a good size rod and the result for your particular hair type and length


----------



## heysunshine (Sep 27, 2005)

thanks a lot!


----------



## kelseymonster (Oct 15, 2005)

My hair is *very *thick, like the first thing the person cutting my hair says is "Oh my gosh your hair is thick" and I always wear it up in a pony tail because when I wear it down, it doesn't lie flat, it just puffs out. I want to get my hair cut so I can wear it down but I have no idea what to tell the stylist. Is there a certain style that will make my hair look better?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kelseymonster* My hair is *very *thick, like the first thing the person cutting my hair says is "Oh my gosh your hair is thick" and I always wear it up in a pony tail because when I wear it down, it doesn't lie flat, it just puffs out. I want to get my hair cut so I can wear it down but I have no idea what to tell the stylist. Is there a certain style that will make my hair look better? Well, first of all - welcome to MuT!



The longer it is, the flatter it will usually lay. You should probably avoid lots of short layers as they will only make it more 'poofed".



It's hard to give you a reccomendation without seeing or knowing your hair. Is it dry? Healthy and just thick? All those factors matter when you cut it. You should see if your stylist can thin it out a bit for you the next time you're there.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *maph* Here's my question...I have trouble knowing where in the world to start blow drying my hair. I have a layered bob exactly like this pic:





But when my hairdresser tries to show me what she does...forget it I can't seem to get it right. I don't know how to do it in sections...what would be the easiest way to blow dry it? Thank you for your help





ooooh! Pretty cut!!



I'd start in an approx. 3-4" wide section at the top of your forhead first, then take a 1" section from there down to your ear (repeat on other side) You can flip your head over first and blow it going up to get some "oomph" if you'd like, then style it under when it's about 80% dry. It's easiest to work with vertical sections as opposed to horizontal ones when your drying it yourself. Brush it going toward your face as you dry it. Take a 3" (or so) long (about 1" wide) section from top... after it's dry flip it over to the other side so you can do the bottom half, and work your way around. I find it easier to do one side first, from front to back... then do the other, front to back... and then do a horizontal section at the crown to blend the 2 sides together... Sorry if this confused you... lol It's easier to demonstrate than to explain it!! lol


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *maph* Ok I am totally confused



I understand it is difficult to explain. It's the sectioning that I have a hard time with. Then it's my part. After I wash my hair I comb it all back, then apply whatever I am using which is usually tigi blah blah blah small talk. I try to part my hair where the part is in the pic but end up with my hair just not going right. The back is really layered and if I blowdry that the wrong way you can really tell I have no idea what I am doing. My hair is so fine and the only way to get it to be full like the pic I have to add hairspray. My hairdresser says I over complicate it...which is probably true but when it comes to my hair...I am a perfectionist. Is there a good website that you know of where they illustrate for you? I am embarassed to say it takes me almost an hour to do my hair. Where it only takes my hairdresser 15 minutes tops! Help!!! Hmmm.... I don't know of any site really ---- sorry!



It's so hard to explain without showing it! I might have to work that into a tutorial



Ok... well I guess a "somewhat" easier way to go about it... is to go to the middle of your ear. Then make a 'line' across the back of your head to the middle of your other ear. Now you have a 'top half' &amp; a 'bottom half'. Put the bottom half into a low pony (if you can) and leave the top half loose. Now... starting from your hairline in the front, go to where your center part would be, go an inch back... and make a line straight down until you reach the 'bottom half'. Dry this vertical section toward your face.... Next, go back another inch and make a line from the top of your head... down. Dry that forward.. etc etc until you get to the back. Repeat on other side. Finally take the bottom half - and section vertically from where the 'top half' ends, to your neck.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *maph* Oh thanks so much for your help. This is more along the lines of what I can do. You did a great job explaining it all for me. I will definitely give it a try and let you know how it goes. Thanks again!



Anytime!



Hope I wasn't that confusing!! lol It's so hard to describe in words. Much easier to show it...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *maph* No it wasn't confusing at all. I did try it and it worked great! Thanks so much!



Welcome! Glad to hear it worked out well for you!


----------



## Mrs.SangWoo (Dec 3, 2005)

what kind of hairstyle would you recommend for someone with a round face. i've heard that sideway bangs help to make your face look smaller/longer. is that true?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Mrs.SangWoo* what kind of hairstyle would you recommend for someone with a round face. i've heard that sideway bangs help to make your face look smaller/longer. is that true? Yeah... on a round face, sideswept bangs help to make the face more oval &amp; longer. It "cuts" the roundness.


----------



## msfussycurlz (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi, I have really thick curly hair and just wanted to know if an activator was alright to use and if so which brand do u recommend??????????


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *msfussycurlz* Hi, I have really thick curly hair and just wanted to know if an activator was alright to use and if so which brand do u recommend?????????? What type of activator were you looking for?


----------



## msfussycurlz (Dec 28, 2005)

im looking for a curl activator thats moisturizes with out the greasy feel.... i do have one but it makes my hair really greasy....i dont know...maybe i use too much...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *msfussycurlz* im looking for a curl activator thats moisturizes with out the greasy feel.... i do have one but it makes my hair really greasy....i dont know...maybe i use too much... aha.. gotcha! I really am not too familiar with them, but there is a curl enhancer I have from Alagio that is nice, it's more like a thick serum. It isn't greasy, but it does give you more softer &amp; moisturized curls as opposed to crunchy gelled ones.


----------



## msfussycurlz (Dec 28, 2005)

do u buy in stores, salons, or online....


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *msfussycurlz* do u buy in stores, salons, or online.... I bought mine at a trade show... but you can find them HERE!


----------



## msfussycurlz (Dec 29, 2005)

thanks so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hissycat (Jan 1, 2006)

Which hair dryer do you recommend? I'm looking at T3 Tourmaline Hair Dryers by Hairart and the CHI ceramic ionic. Thanks.


----------



## Ley (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi NYAngel

Could you recommend a long hairstyle that will eliminate the "triangle" look (hair thicker at the bottom than top) and that would make it easier to create volume at the top? My hair is medium-thick and curls easily. How do I describe the layers to my hairdresser without ending up with a cut that is basically a bob with a few long pieces of hair underneath? (this is my _big _concern)

One more Q (if u have the time!) - how can I create soft defined curls without losing volume? The only way I've managed so far is to straighten the hair and then curl with tongs/rollers, but this way all the volume is gone within half an hour or so. Any tips??

Thanks!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mISsY Z* I did digital perm since dec 2005, and it was great, i love the curls and all but just recently my hair starts to getting more &amp; more straight. Besides, it's kinda frizzy and it'd be worse if the weather is very hot.
so I was thinking if it's normal or what... Because that was actually the 2nd time I did digital perm. the 1st was fab.. It lasted about 1 year and even my hair got straight after that, it didn't go frizzy.

Hopefully someone can help me out of this. Thanks lots.

Yeah - the perm is probably just coming out on its own... and since you have already done more than one chemical service, it may have altered the texture. You might also want to make sure they used the same products as the first time...


----------



## dkma (May 30, 2006)

Welcome NYAngel98! Glad that you are here!

I have naturally dark brown (almost black) hair, and it is fairly thick with coarse texture. Since I have started getting some grays, I colored it black at the end of last year - not a blue black, but black nonetheless. About a month ago, I had caramel highlights put in by a stylist, and it FRIED my hair. It just looks and feels damaged - can you suggest a shampoo and conditioner that would help restore some of the moisture and make my hair softer and smoother? I was thinking of trying the Marc Anthony hair care line, but wanted to get your input first. Thanks for your help!


----------



## lally_mari (Jun 12, 2006)

hey well my hair is poofy and i straighten my hair everyday and it got really damaged so i stopped i havent cut it yet because i want it to grow so it wont be that short. i was thinking about getting something to put in my hair so it wont get poofy or frizzy what could i put. also i wanted to know what i could do so my hair could grow more faster? if u could plz help it would be great


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mISsY Z* ohhh alright.. thanks for replying.. er i would like to know the average price for rebonding and digital perming in US because I'm going there soon to further my study.. so thought of having a rough idea about the prices there. Perms vary --- can be as little as $50-60 or as much as $150... depends where you go, how long your hair is, the texture, etc. 

Originally Posted by *dkma* Glad that you are here!I have naturally dark brown (almost black) hair, and it is fairly thick with coarse texture. Since I have started getting some grays, I colored it black at the end of last year - not a blue black, but black nonetheless. About a month ago, I had caramel highlights put in by a stylist, and it FRIED my hair. It just looks and feels damaged - can you suggest a shampoo and conditioner that would help restore some of the moisture and make my hair softer and smoother? I was thinking of trying the Marc Anthony hair care line, but wanted to get your input first. Thanks for your help!

I like Biolage hydrating shampoo and conditioning balm... theyr'e great for restoring moisture. I haven't tried the Marc Anthony, so I really can't give you a good review on it... sorry





Originally Posted by *lally_mari* hey well my hair is poofy and i straighten my hair everyday and it got really damaged so i stopped i havent cut it yet because i want it to grow so it wont be that short. i was thinking about getting something to put in my hair so it wont get poofy or frizzy what could i put. also i wanted to know what i could do so my hair could grow more faster? if u could plz help it would be great You could try a smoothing anti-frizz serum (Like John Frieda Frizz Ease) or a straightening lotion (Like HealthySexyHair's Straightening Tonic) Hair growth isn't really something you can control... it varies person to person. You can take Biotin or other supplements to help it along, but it won't provide immediate results.





And sorry for all who posted here that I didn't answer right away... this is pretty much an intro thread --- and sometimes I don't get the notifications. If you can, please post a new thread.





Thanks!!! xoxo


----------



## charish (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey how are you? I had highlights put in a little over a month ago. i told her that i didn't want it really light blonde but i got it anyways and on the sides it's even lighter. everyone says they like it but i don't. can i color over it? i wanted the color to be like a med. beige color. she didn't even put a toner on it. i thought you were suppose to but i didn't think about it until i left. i know colored hair can take color faster than non colored .


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *charish* Hey how are you? I had highlights put in a little over a month ago. i told her that i didn't want it really light blonde but i got it anyways and on the sides it's even lighter. everyone says they like it but i don't. can i color over it? i wanted the color to be like a med. beige color. she didn't even put a toner on it. i thought you were suppose to but i didn't think about it until i left. i know colored hair can take color faster than non colored . Hi



Yes, you can color over the highlights... I would have a consultation done first to determine the level of blonde they are now... and what must be done to get the tone you want. You might be able to just get away with a toner now to darken them up a bit. Not everyone needs a toner when you get highlights, it's just that a lot of times it doesn't pull up the color you want, so you add the toner to alter it. But I would tell your colorist that you want more beige in it, and see whether they recommend a toner, or a regular dye.


----------



## charish (Jun 26, 2006)

ok great, thanks.

Hey, I was wondering how often do you have to keep up dying your eyebrows. I did mine yesterday, I know they don't grow long like your hair but do they just fade? I know they say not to color them but I was careful and used one w/o ammonia in it. thanks.


----------



## dainty39gm (Jun 28, 2006)

Hello NYAngel98,

I'm sorta new to this board and I'm very happy to have found it. I need help with trimming my hair. Could you tell me what I should do after I trim my hair? Should I wash/deep condition or can I just conditon-wash? Thanx.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *charish* ok great, thanks.
Hey, I was wondering how often do you have to keep up dying your eyebrows. I did mine yesterday, I know they don't grow long like your hair but do they just fade? I know they say not to color them but I was careful and used one w/o ammonia in it. thanks.

You can do touch ups everytime you color... if they need it. Usually it fades, but brows do grow, and since they fall out like eyelashes, there's always new ones growing in.

Originally Posted by *dainty39gm* I'm sorta new to this board and I'm very happy to have found it. I need help with trimming my hair. Could you tell me what I should do after I trim my hair? Should I wash/deep condition or can I just conditon-wash? Thanx. Welcome! Glad to have you!



I would do a deep conditioning on the ends after a trim... then just conition as usual. You can follow up with deep conditioners every week or two if you'd like also.


----------



## sheilarose (Jul 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* http://www.designedtoat.com/clipart2...h_vc005871.jpg http://www.designedtoat.com/clipart4...h_vc008620.jpg http://www.designedtoat.com/clipart2/val_05.gif

*Hello MuT members!*

*NYAngel98 has joined us as our HAIR CARE SPECIALIST, so if you have a question about ANYTHING hair-related, don't hesitate to post it here. Janelle will be happy help you out ... and if she can't, then I'll do my best, along with other MuT'ers!*

*Janelle comes to us with 7 years of experience in the industry. We are so happy to have her. Thanks, Long Island, for loaning us your hair expert!*

*WELCOME to the team! *

Hi NYAngel98 - I have short coarse hair. I love when it is super shiny. What to you think is the bestest product to give great shine without making the hair soft. I use Redken Water Wax. I like it but I am sure there is something better out there like a serum etc.Thanx, Sheila Rose


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Sheila!



You might like CHI's Pliable Polish.... Paul Mitchell's Gloss Drops... StraightSexyHair's Seal &amp; Shine, or Citre Shine Shine spray.


----------



## rehnuma (Jul 4, 2006)

hello.. I have bad frizzy hair.. i bleached it about a year back.. its very dull and rough.. My hair colour is naturally black but I highlighted it..brown.. but now I want to color it again..

Plz recomend me a colour which will not damage my hair and will have the shade purple or burgundy in it.. recomend me a permanent hair color plzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rehnuma* hello.. I have bad frizzy hair.. i bleached it about a year back.. its very dull and rough.. My hair colour is naturally black but I highlighted it..brown.. but now I want to color it again..Plz recomend me a colour which will not damage my hair and will have the shade purple or burgundy in it.. recomend me a permanent hair color plzzzzzzzzzzz

I like Garnier 100% color &amp; Herbal Essences (new formula) colors.. they add a lot of shine and should give you a nice deep color.


----------



## rehnuma (Jul 4, 2006)

THNX .. But it did not cum in Bangladesh yet..


----------



## sheilarose (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rehnuma* hello.. I have bad frizzy hair.. i bleached it about a year back.. its very dull and rough.. My hair colour is naturally black but I highlighted it..brown.. but now I want to color it again..Plz recomend me a colour which will not damage my hair and will have the shade purple or burgundy in it.. recomend me a permanent hair color plzzzzzzzzzzz

My hair is very coarse and thick. I always love purple or burgundy in it too. Maybe we are twins. I cant wait until I see different responses to your message. Best of luck to both of us.Sheila Rose


----------



## kisska3000 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Janelle I read somewhere in the post that you used to be hairstylist and that you are from NY. Well I am from NY and the thing is I am looking for a good salon to do the perms. I did them in another salon and the thing is that it took so long and I kind off didn't like it so I was wondering if you know any good salons to do the perm in. I would really appreciat it. Thank you.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kisska3000* Hi Janelle I read somewhere in the post that you used to be hairstylist and that you are from NY. Well I am from NY and the thing is I am looking for a good salon to do the perms. I did them in another salon and the thing is that it took so long and I kind off didn't like it so I was wondering if you know any good salons to do the perm in. I would really appreciat it. Thank you. Where in NY are you from?


----------



## sheilarose (Jul 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Hi Sheila!



You might like CHI's Pliable Polish.... Paul Mitchell's Gloss Drops... StraightSexyHair's Seal &amp; Shine, or Citre Shine Shine spray.



I have been reading all your interesting posts.Here is one question that many of the hairdressers I go to cannot do correctly.

I have very stubborn white-gray roots. I wear my hair deep brown burgundy sorta reddish eggplant.

They cannot get my roots to match the rest of my hair. My roots turn out 2 shades lighter than the rest of my hair. I never had this problem until the past year or so. My hormones must have really changed. Help!!!

Where do you get StraightSexyHair products.

Thanks for any good suggestions.


----------



## kisska3000 (Jul 6, 2006)

I am from nyc, brooklyn.


----------



## neozoisite (Jul 6, 2006)

Good afternoon.

To keep my hairs history short, I had a bad color job in February that required stripping. I was then left with med brown hair. However I am now trying to grow out my natural color, and the dyed parts don't match so well. It's not too bad, the colors are within a shade or two but the dyed hair is pulling orange, while my natural base appears to be golden. Is there anyway I can tone down the orange so my hair matches a little better?

I've heard of using a toner on blonde hair is there such a thing for brown hair?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## maryfitz24 (Jul 7, 2006)

Here's my hair question. I have fine, limp hair. I am always told I have alot of hair but it is thin. It easily goes limp and just lays there. I am trying to find a good haircut...a little shorter than I have...maybe a bob or something. I currently have sideswiped bangs which I am thinking of changing back to regular bangs. My hair is currently to my shoulders but am thinking of cutting off a little to give it life. I don't want it too short though.

Do you have any suggestions for a hairstyle? Any websites that have nice styles?

Thanks,

MaryEllen


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sheilarose* I have been reading all your interesting posts.Here is one question that many of the hairdressers I go to cannot do correctly.

I have very stubborn white-gray roots. I wear my hair deep brown burgundy sorta reddish eggplant.

They cannot get my roots to match the rest of my hair. My roots turn out 2 shades lighter than the rest of my hair. I never had this problem until the past year or so. My hormones must have really changed. Help!!!

Where do you get StraightSexyHair products.

Thanks for any good suggestions.





Hey Sheila!



Do you know if they are using a semi-permanent color or a permanent color? If you are more than 40% gray, they should use a permanent. Also... do they apply to the root area first, and if so, how soon do they pull it through the rest of the hair (or how long are you sitting w/ color all over your entire head before they wash you out) Or do they just do root area only? It's hard to tell without seeing your hair, but there are a few factors that might be a cause... White/gray hair is much coarser and resistant to color than non-gray hair. You'll need a longer processing time. So if they're only keeping the color on for like 15 min... that could be why. The non-gray should only have color on it for like 5 min. just to blend it in. Sometimes it really doesn't need to be in even that long. Also, since your hair is white/gray at the roots, it's missing pigment, so color will look lighter in those spots. You might want to go a shade darker than the rest of your hair or mix colors adding a darker base (like brown) to the red/auburn that you're putting on that area. Generally most gray hair will color nicely with a 20 vol. peroxide. Anything more than that creates more lift of color than deposit. So ... there's a few things to consider. Sorry if I confused things .. it's kind of hard over a computer lol SexyHair I usually get at Ulta - they carry all the lines.... there's also a few online sites that sell them which you can find if you do a google search. Folica.com is popular, you might want to check there... I don't know offhand if they sell it (b/c I have an Ulta near me that I usually buy them at) Hope this helps!





Originally Posted by *kiska3000* I am from nyc, brooklyn. If you can trek into Manhasset (Nassau county) I'd go with Nubest... they are awesome. My mom used to get her hair cut there years ago before they got somewhat famous... and they do AWESOME work. Her cutter told me he would try and get me in there for a job, but the drive from where I live was a bit much... now thinking of the $ I could've made.. I'm kicking myself!!!!



They're on Northern Blvd. and they're number is... (hold on lemme check .... ) ok... 516-627-9444 (they're open til' 6 Tues, Wed. Fri. &amp; Sat. ... Thurs. they're open till 9 --- Sunday until 5 --- closed on Monday.)
I don't think they raised prices much... they just added a spa (its a HUGE place) If you can.. I'd definitly check them out.





Originally Posted by *neozoisite* Good afternoon.To keep my hairs history short, I had a bad color job in February that required stripping. I was then left with med brown hair. However I am now trying to grow out my natural color, and the dyed parts don't match so well. It's not too bad, the colors are within a shade or two but the dyed hair is pulling orange, while my natural base appears to be golden. Is there anyway I can tone down the orange so my hair matches a little better?

I've heard of using a toner on blonde hair is there such a thing for brown hair?

Thanks for any advice

Welcome to MuT!



I would go with a semi-permanent color. Try to match the darker color as closely as possible, if anything one shade darker. (It'll fade a bit over time) A semi. will give you enough color to blend in what you have, without much/if any lightening.





Originally Posted by *maryfitz24* Here's my hair question. I have fine, limp hair. I am always told I have alot of hair but it is thin. It easily goes limp and just lays there. I am trying to find a good haircut...a little shorter than I have...maybe a bob or something. I currently have sideswiped bangs which I am thinking of changing back to regular bangs. My hair is currently to my shoulders but am thinking of cutting off a little to give it life. I don't want it too short though. 
Do you have any suggestions for a hairstyle? Any websites that have nice styles?

Thanks,

MaryEllen

Hi MaryEllen!



You might want to look into a stacked bob or a stacked/layered 'wedge' cut. It's basically the style that everyone labels "bob"... but in the back, by the neck and under the longer hair you see on top... there are shorter layers. It's gives the longer hair more backing and support, so it creates a lot of volume. Usually with this type of cut, a little volumizer or texturizer is all you need to keep it full looking all day. And if it seems to fall... a little shake n' toussle and you're full again. 
This is a stacked bob --- tapered at the neck...






And this is the stacked 'wedge'... Which you might like better since it's a little fuller on top, and gives a little more in the way of styling options.






a one-length bob usually will make your hair appear flatter. If you want something shoulder length, I'd add in some face framing angles &amp; layers to beak it up https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/smile.gif Like this:

http://z.about.com/d/beauty/1/0/E/E/Long1.JPG


----------



## maryfitz24 (Jul 8, 2006)

I went to get my hair cut yesterday. UGH! I now have to grow it out, yet again. I told the stylist (who I've been to before) what I wanted. I told her height at crown (which she did), wedge in back (which she did) and to keep the sides below my chin (which she did not). I am now forced to put my hair behind my ears because the sides are so short. They just sit there otherwise and look ridiculous!

Any suggestions on what to do.....is there anything that makes hair grow faster? I know it's just hair and it will grow back. Now, I must look for another salon. Anyone is the South Jersey area that can recommend someone moderately priced and good (I don't want to spend more than 35 for a cut).

Thanks for letting me vent!

Mary


----------



## kisska3000 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you I really appriciate it I'll check out where is it and see how far from them am I.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *maryfitz24* I went to get my hair cut yesterday. UGH! I now have to grow it out, yet again. I told the stylist (who I've been to before) what I wanted. I told her height at crown (which she did), wedge in back (which she did) and to keep the sides below my chin (which she did not). I am now forced to put my hair behind my ears because the sides are so short. They just sit there otherwise and look ridiculous!
Any suggestions on what to do.....is there anything that makes hair grow faster? I know it's just hair and it will grow back. Now, I must look for another salon. Anyone is the South Jersey area that can recommend someone moderately priced and good (I don't want to spend more than 35 for a cut).

Thanks for letting me vent!

Mary

You can try supplements &amp; vitamins, but by the time you start seeing results (and they are slight) your hair would probably have grown out anyway. Is there any way you can either feather them out a bit and use a spray, or maybe put them back in a clip?


----------



## maryfitz24 (Jul 10, 2006)

I put my sides behind my ears for now. The lenght is halfway between my ear an chin. I am getting used to it now (although I still hate it). I am just trying to focus my mind on something else. I know it will grow back but it upsets me.

Anyway, thanks.


----------



## ivette (Jul 10, 2006)

i'm happy for u nyangle 98. congrats on the positions


----------



## cbryk0718 (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome NYAngel98! I neeeeeed help!! I am Puerto Rican with dry curly frizzy hair. And a ton of it!! VERY THICK!! My curl pattern is very erratic and I hate the way it looks curly (plus I have an awful cowlick in the front that prevents it from falling nicely) Right now it is about 1/2 down my back when wet but only about 2-3 inches past my shoulders when dry. I know I need to get some of it cut due to split ends because I haven't gotten it cut in quite awhile. I am also considering a chemical straightener when I get it cut. I only wear my hair loose/down if I have straightened it but since that takes so much time (blowdrying then straightening with a straightening iron) I mostly wash it and pull it back in some kind of bun. Not very nice looking!

So my question is: what haircuts usaully work best with this type of hair (layers? one length? angles?) and should I consider a chemical straightener. And what about razor cutting? Would that take some of the bulk out?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome!



You can have it thinned out. Layers would probably help even out the parts that aren't as curly as others. When the weight is gone, it'll usually have more volume and curl. You can check into Japanese Thermal Reconditioning... but it's quite costly and you have to maintain it. I would consult with your stylist, and try using ceramic brushes if you dry it.


----------



## lacolora (Jul 24, 2006)

_Hi Janelle:_

_I have a question, I have brownish reddish hair with highlights. My hair has gotten so light on top because of the highlights. I want to do an all over brown, but I'm scared that it's going to come out too dark any suggestions??_

_It's really dry due to bleach processing etc. Should I do the parts that are really light first so the color will take the lighter areas first?? This is what I was going to use ............................You buy at Sally's but I never have used it._



*L'Oreal Preference Mega Browns Permanent Haircolor *




By: L'Oreal Technique 

Sally Item #: 500061

*Size*: 2 fl oz

Permanent haircolor in radiant shades that are intense, sinfully rich and long-lasting. Available in Cinnamon Brown, Caramel, Spice, Brandy, Mocha, Truffle, Chocolate and Coffee.

Patented specific conditioning complex protects hair's strength 

Anti-fade system produces long-lasting color

Gives depth, intensity and shine

Easy, no-drip application with rich color results

Fabulous gray coverage

Click here to order a swatch book.

*Usage Tips*

Mix with equal parts Oreor Developer 20 Volume. Process 25 minutes.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey Eileen!



Beautiful pictures! Usually the lighter areas that were bleached would tend to be a little drier, and more porous. They should pick up the color pretty quick actually. If you haven't gone dark before, I usually suggest a semi-permanent color. I use Color Spa (yep, the home kit) it blends well, and since you want to only deposit color, it's a bit more gentle. It should last quite awhile, and oxidation isn't very severe. I would go about 1-2 shades darker to start... and see how you like it. For some reason this color lasts just as long on me as a perm. color, but without the hassles of 'what ifs' as far as unexpected results. Since you have some red in there, a nice brown will still let the red tones show through


----------



## lacolora (Jul 26, 2006)

THanks for the compliment Janelle. I went yesterday to Sally's and bought the ION haircolor in a light golden brown. I'm hoping that will darken the light areas and still keep my hair a lighter brown. My cousin is doing it for me this evening I will try and post pictures tomorrow if I can so you can see how it came out. Hopefully not green!(I'm a little scared).


----------



## sheilarose (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi Janelle: Is the a darker Loreal shade sorta like a purple brown or plum brown(Dark Brown). My hair seems alot like lacolora' description of her hair problem. She is doing the Mega Brown family. I just want to ask is there a darker color with mega shine.

Thanks, Sheila Rose


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 27, 2006)

L'Oreal has a bunch of new color lines for 2006 --- the Luocolor, high gloss enamels (which has like 60 shades) and even some new Feria colors (including a new auburn black) you might want to check them out. Supposedly got very good results (especially the enamels &amp; luocolor). If you want to use Mega... you can mix a brown w/ a red. Also the Feria pro colors have some pretty dark auburns.


----------



## sheilarose (Jul 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* L'Oreal has a bunch of new color lines for 2006 --- the Luocolor, high gloss enamels (which has like 60 shades) and even some new Feria colors (including a new auburn black) you might want to check them out. Supposedly got very good results (especially the enamels &amp; luocolor). If you want to use Mega... you can mix a brown w/ a red. Also the Feria pro colors have some pretty dark auburns. Thanks so much. You answered me so fast. Boy you know your stuff. I think I will do it myself. My gray is just starting to come in. I feel like I have a new girlfriend!I am so fedup with no one giving me what I want.

Sheila Rose


----------



## kisska3000 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey I got a question does anybody knows how long do you have to wait after you do the perm to repeat it again and what is a press curls. Thanks I would really appriciate it.


----------



## SwtValina (Jul 28, 2006)

Hello Hair Expert. Quick question. Will putting toner in my hair bring the shine back? My hair has gotten a little dull from coloring and the sun so I want to put the sheen back in it. Thanks.


----------



## sheilarose (Jul 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sheilarose* Hi Janelle: Is the a darker Loreal shade sorta like a purple brown or plum brown(Dark Brown). My hair seems alot like lacolora' description of her hair problem. She is doing the Mega Brown family. I just want to ask is there a darker color with mega shine.Thanks, Sheila Rose

Hi Janelle:Last week I saw my niece and she darkened her hair but I could see the shine from a foot away. She said her stylist used Redken's Glass. It really looked great. Is this just a topical thing or was this used somehow in the touchup too. Her hair is to the shoulder and one length.

Sheila


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kisska3000* Hey I got a question does anybody knows how long do you have to wait after you do the perm to repeat it again and what is a press curls. Thanks I would really appriciate it. Usually you will see it grow out and the curls will fade out a bit. Depends on your hair - but it normally is anywhere from 6 months to over a year. The press curls that I know of usually done on African American hair (since its texture seems to hold them best) it almost looks like a wide ribbon. The hair is pressed flat, then is formed into a curl shape.

Originally Posted by *SwtValina* Hello Hair Expert. Quick question. Will putting toner in my hair bring the shine back? My hair has gotten a little dull from coloring and the sun so I want to put the sheen back in it. Thanks. Sure... but you might also want to sheck into demi or semi permanent colors also. They will give color a boost without altertering it drastically. You can also try a glosser (Clairol's Nice n' Easy is nice) to give it some shine and vibrancy.

Originally Posted by *sheilarose* Hi Janelle:Last week I saw my niece and she darkened her hair but I could see the shine from a foot away. She said her stylist used Redken's Glass. It really looked great. Is this just a topical thing or was this used somehow in the touchup too. Her hair is to the shoulder and one length.

Sheila

Hey Girl!



Are you sure the glass was a color? I know there is a Redken glass, but it's a glossing serum (styling product) The Redken colors I know offhand are the Shades and the Color Fusion... So the glass she used might just have been the product before they styled it. Which you can buy in Ulta, salons, and some beauty supply stores.


----------



## lacolora (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Janelle:

I colored my hair and used Ion brand at Sally's light golden brown. I'm pretty happy with it, because it looks a bit darker, but some of the highlights are still going through. I imagine in the next 6 weeks when I do it again, it will cover more. Or do you think I should put some color just on the lighter parts and not wait the 6 weeks?? Here's a picture, sorry for lack of makeup.......... just wanted you to get an idea of the color. THANKS!!!


----------



## lally_mari (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Janelle well umm my hair is very damaged looking its frizzy and i really hate it umm like a month ago i cut my hair thinking that all the damaged ends would be cut off and soo they did. i have tried not to staighten my hair or put any chemicals that would damaged my hair but it still looks very dry, frizzy and damaged i have no clue on what to put and i really need help please!!!!!!


----------



## sheilarose (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Janelle:

I knew Redken's Glass was not a color but a gloss. I just wanted you to know that her whole head of hair was really glossy, like they mixed it in with her color. I wish they could do that. I will go with a high gloss hair color brand.

Thanx,

Sheila


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 3, 2006)

Lacolora:

You look great!



I like the new color! Very pretty! I would wait at least a month for all oxidation to finish... and see how light the rest gets. The highlights will most likely cover better, but depending on the color after 3-4 weeks, it'll be easier to judge whether you need the same color or maybe a shade darker.





lalli_mari:

I love healthysexyhair products... they help cut down frizz a lot for me. You are probably lacking moisture, and your hair sounds like it has a coarse texture, so it tends to need extra care.

Sheila:

Thanks for the tip!



Sometimes they can also add a clear color to the mix for extra shine. High gloss colors seem to do well on their own though... good luck!


----------



## sheilarose (Aug 3, 2006)

Janelle: You are like having my very own celebrity hairstylist, like the stars have.

Thanks.

Originally Posted by *lacolora* Hey Janelle:
I colored my hair and used Ion brand at Sally's light golden brown. I'm pretty happy with it, because it looks a bit darker, but some of the highlights are still going through. I imagine in the next 6 weeks when I do it again, it will cover more. Or do you think I should put some color just on the lighter parts and not wait the 6 weeks?? Here's a picture, sorry for lack of makeup.......... just wanted you to get an idea of the color. THANKS!!!

Lacolora: Love your hair! Glad it worked out. You really look pretty. I am going to do my hair too. I haven't done my own hair in a long time. I have been going to a salon. But my great stylist moved too far away, so here goes.


----------



## charish (Aug 7, 2006)

hey i was wondering if you used a shade lighter than your hair of demi permanent hair color if it would lighten up any. i heard that you can't but it has a little bit of peroxide in it. won't that lighten some? oh the shade i'm wanting to put on is a little darker than my highlights but lighter than my natural hair. i just wanted to see what it would look like before going permanent.oh my hair is a really dark blonde(roots) the other hair is dark blonde but a little lighter with red tint (i colored the crown of my head before the highlights and it came out more golden)and lighter blonde high lights.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 8, 2006)

If the highlights are a lighter shade than your overall color, you might see some difference on them... but generally no, you usually won't see much of a difference. Especially with a demi-perm. color.

(&amp; Thanks Sheila!!!)


----------



## charish (Aug 8, 2006)

ok thanks, my next question is : using a demi permanent (or semi) haircolor or a permanent haircolor w/o ammonia, do they damage and dry your hair out the same or is the permanent still worse? sorry i was just wondering b/c it seems like when i get my hair colored with the ammonia it really dries out and damages my hair. i want to color it but with something less damaging. any suggestions?


----------



## lacolora (Aug 8, 2006)

hEY CHARISH:

This is what I used, I couldn't send you back a private message because I have not posted enough yet. The Ion Brialliance does have low amonia.

I got it at Sally's. Hope this help.

*Ion Color Brilliance Permanent Creme Hair Color *



By: Ion Professional Products, Inc. 

Sally Item #: 305499

*Size*: 2 oz tube

The Color Brilliance pallet consists of 42 rich, luxurious shades. The advanced ionic technology utilizes pure ionic micro pigments for deeper, more intense color deposit. Color Brilliance penetrates the cuticle layer of the hair and lodges in the cortex, ensuring 100% flawless gray coverage. Click here for color swatches.

Step up to perfection with brilliant shine, vibrant fade-resistant color and intense conditioning! 

State-of-the-art European formula

Ionic wheat germ protein, nourishing botanical extracts and low ammonia

16 Believable Blondes

10 Beautiful Brunettes

12 Richest Reds

4 High Lift Blondes


----------



## charish (Aug 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lacolora* hEY CHARISH:
This is what I used, I couldn't send you back a private message because I have not posted enough yet. The Ion Brialliance does have low amonia.

I got it at Sally's. Hope this help.

*Ion Color Brilliance Permanent Creme Hair Color *http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/assets/product_images/305130.jpg By: Ion Professional Products, Inc. 

Sally Item #: 305499

*Size*: 2 oz tube

The Color Brilliance pallet consists of 42 rich, luxurious shades. The advanced ionic technology utilizes pure ionic micro pigments for deeper, more intense color deposit. Color Brilliance penetrates the cuticle layer of the hair and lodges in the cortex, ensuring 100% flawless gray coverage. Click here for color swatches.

Step up to perfection with brilliant shine, vibrant fade-resistant color and intense conditioning! 

State-of-the-art European formula

Ionic wheat germ protein, nourishing botanical extracts and low ammonia

16 Believable Blondes

10 Beautiful Brunettes

12 Richest Reds

4 High Lift Blondes

aw ok thank you so much.



oh how did your hair feel afterwards.


----------



## kisska3000 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey guys does anybody knows if you can color your hair after you have done the perm and what will happen to your hair when you use straightener iron.


----------



## liltweekstar (Aug 29, 2006)

Is it possible to get a slight hair tint using a color depositing shampoo that is the next shade lighter than the shade I naturally have?


----------



## jessimau (Sep 3, 2006)

I've seen that a lot of people love the HealthySexy Hair products. I'm trying to figure out if I should use that or BigSexy Hair. My hair is past shoulder length, the individual strands are really fine but there's a ton of it, so it's overall thick-ish. My hair is stick straight and doesn't like to hold *any* kind of style. Even when my hair was short, it was really limp. It's color treated (with Natural Instincts), but not all that dry. I like for my hair to feel really soft and silky, but I also wouldn't mind it having some life to it.

I tried the Fekkai Apple Cider shampoo and it gave my hair more body but left it feeling totally dried out. Help?


----------



## Kelly (Sep 3, 2006)

I love this thread! So much great advice. Janelle you ROCK girl!!!

I really like this picture "maph" posted earlier in the thread (I'll copy it below...so you don't have to click back and look for it). I'm pretty sure I can get my hear to do this, but I'm just scared about cutting it and it not being the right cut for my face. Can you tell by my avatar or remembering other pics I've posted, if this cut would suit me or maybe I'd be better off with my current cut.

I'm into, I like ummph on the top (the back of the top of my head)...not the front necesarrily....does that make sense. My hair is VERY thick....so if this is a cut to NOT do with thick hair, then I'd appreciate the heads up.

I know it's hard to tell someone....if you like it, go for it, but I'm really bad at seeing if it would be a fit....AND can THICK hair work this cut?

Heres the picture: Attachment 24595


----------



## yesterday_x3 (Sep 4, 2006)

Ive been lurking around the forums for sometime now and im really excited to make my first post!

Ive gotten my hair colored (permanent) over a month ago (dark nearly black brown, to medium brown). The color has faded a bit and my roots are starting to show. I can't afford to touch up my roots every 4-6 weeks. So in the mean time, I was thinking of using a semi-permanent color to make my roots less noticeable.

My Q is though, will using a semi-permanent color over my permanent color make it harder for my colorist when I evenutally go in to get my roots touched up (and possibly darken my hair a shade or two)?

Also on

http://ww4.lhj.com/lhj/story.jhtml?s...ref=cat1320030

It says that a semi-permanent "color fades to a translucent stain." What does that mean?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 4, 2006)

Oooh... lots of questions!




Ok... here goes: lol

Kisska ---- I would wait at least 2-3 weeks after a perm before you color. I know most salons will do it almost right after if you want them to, but honestly for the sake of your color and your hair... try to wait. Ironing hair will not normally affect color or perms as long as you aren't using a chemical relaxer or straightener.

Liltweekstar --- Usually those color depositing shampoos are good to give color a little kick and add more shine/vibrance. I don't think you'll see much of a result by using a lighter color on darker hair. If anything you might see some red or golden tones in the sun... but as an overall change, it usually isn't much.

Jessiemau ---- You can mix both product lines... and create your own routine just for your hairtype. I find that if you use the Healthy Sexy shampoo and conditioner, and then use a Big Sexy root lifter or hairspray... that you can keep the moisture that you need yet create the styles that you want. Just have to experiment to find what works for you





Kwitter ---- Thanks Kel!



Actually thicker hair works better on cuts like this because you won't have to go crazy with product to get that height in the back. Thicker hair usually helps out a lot with keeping the volume. You just have to have it stacked with the shorter layers in the back --- usually your stylist can judge by your facial shape how high to go with it --- but I think you could pull it off nicely!





Yesterday_x3 ---- You could do a semi-perm on the roots... your colorist shouldn't have a problem working with it. Actually the semi's are great for root touch ups because they will blend in the root color to the existing haircolor and not totally change the result. Fading to a translucent stain just usually means that the color will oxidize over time... and become more blended with the current color. It's hard to explain... but it will usually look less "stark" and more natural. Think of it almost l like a lipgloss vs. a lip stain. A gloss usually coats, while a stain adds color, but not really any texture... it penetrates.

HTH!


----------



## teric506 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi There,

I have reddish brown hair and want to color it blonde at home. I went and bought hair color and did it but it did not get as light as I want it and it still is more of a reddish color. I bought an extra light natural blonde. 

What shade should I use to avoid the red tone and is there a brand of hair color that is best for this. Thanks for the help. I know that I wont accomplish being a platinum blonde but I would like to be a light to medium blonde color if possible. Thanks for the help.

Teri


----------



## diva237 (Sep 19, 2006)

Have you tried the Phytospecif products?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *teric506* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi There,
I have reddish brown hair and want to color it blonde at home. I went and bought hair color and did it but it did not get as light as I want it and it still is more of a reddish color. I bought an extra light natural blonde. 

What shade should I use to avoid the red tone and is there a brand of hair color that is best for this. Thanks for the help. I know that I wont accomplish being a platinum blonde but I would like to be a light to medium blonde color if possible. Thanks for the help.

Teri

I would ask a beauty consultant where you bought the items to reccomend an anti-reddening additive that can help tone down brassiness. Also, be sure that you have the correct volume peroxide and that you are processing long enough to pass through the red stages.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *diva237* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you tried the Phytospecif products? No, I'm sorry... I haven't.


----------



## pharma (Oct 13, 2006)

this is so exciting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hi everybody and this is my hair problem...

well i had a very straight hair when i was 2 years old or so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anyway my mother got my hair shaved with a razor juss cuz she thought that will give my hair more volume. since then the new hair is curly and frizzy totally different and very thin and little , i even have some spaces between my hair. i tried everything , creams , shapmoos , hair treatments and relaxers. but tis still the same problem , i cut my hair short to have some volume in it , but would like to have a long hair. right now i have a shoulder lengh hair but without volume



i thought of making the yuko system but then i thought all the frizz and curls will go away and i will end up with only 2 pieaces of hair on my head  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so please anyone knows what should i do ? i forgot to say say that i blow dry my hair everytime i wash it !!!

p.s i am 21yo and not married, not sick and never got pregnant, i shouldn't have little hair right ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no reason to not grow some.

thanks



)


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 14, 2006)

I would see a doctor to make sure there isn't any underlying medical condition that is causing the hair thinning &amp; loss. Texture of hair changes over the years, and it's common to go from one texture to another.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 15, 2006)

Great thread with LOTS of info! We love you Janelle!


----------



## pharma (Oct 16, 2006)

thanks alot



Nyangel i did visit a dr but there is not problem



i can't understand this too


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pharma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks alot



Nyangel i did visit a dr but there is not problem



i can't understand this too You might want to try Nioxin brand products... they help with thinning hair


----------



## maryfitz24 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello.

In my never ending quest to have "thicker" looking hair, I am trying to figure out an easy way for my fine, straight hair to look bouncy and shiny.

Someone at Ulta recommended a flat iron. I know what they look like but what do they do? I have fine, straight hair. I just need some lift to my hair. I have my hair cut in layers in a bob, side swept bangs. I blow dry every day but cannot blow dry like the pros.

Any suggestions? THanks....oh yes, colder weather also brings frizz to my hair.

Also, I am ok with having straight hair. I do not want curl. I just want my hair to be bouncy and look like it has some life. Also, some height on the crown. I've been teasing it at the crown but still needs a little something.

Thanks


----------



## Mrs.SangWoo (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't know what to do about my oily hair! my hair is extremely oily. i have to wash it everyday, if i skip one day it will by oily. do you know any shampoo or product that will lessen the oilyness?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *maryfitz24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hello.
In my never ending quest to have "thicker" looking hair, I am trying to figure out an easy way for my fine, straight hair to look bouncy and shiny.

Someone at Ulta recommended a flat iron. I know what they look like but what do they do? I have fine, straight hair. I just need some lift to my hair. I have my hair cut in layers in a bob, side swept bangs. I blow dry every day but cannot blow dry like the pros.

Any suggestions? THanks....oh yes, colder weather also brings frizz to my hair.

Also, I am ok with having straight hair. I do not want curl. I just want my hair to be bouncy and look like it has some life. Also, some height on the crown. I've been teasing it at the crown but still needs a little something.

Thanks

How short are the top layers? You might want shorter layers at the crown for height. I like BigSexyHair products (You can find them at Ulta) they help a bit. I don't know how much volume you'd get with a flat iron though... usually it'll give you the opposite result...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mrs.SangWoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know what to do about my oily hair! my hair is extremely oily. i have to wash it everyday, if i skip one day it will by oily. do you know any shampoo or product that will lessen the oilyness? A clarifying shampoo like Suave will help remove any buildup and product that might weigh your hair down. Do you use serums at all? Try to keep any conditioners or serums (or pretty much any product) away from your roots. Also, overcleansing the hair can sometimes create MORE oil... because your oil glands in your scalp produce more to compensate the lack of oil when you wash. So it could be a few factors. HealthySexyHair shampoo (lathered twice) seemed to keep my hair oil free longer than usual..


----------



## MacForMe (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey Janelle..

I have fine blonde (real) hair that just will NOT behave.. I've gone thru MORE shampoos/conditioners/leave in treatments then i care to list. Right now I'm using PANTENE ICE and I hate it.. But I am almost out, so I will need to buy more shampoo soon. My hair has these little baby pieces all over and they stick up and out.. I try to contain them with zero success.. Now I noticed that the hair by my right temple is making a curl midstrand.. i hate this!

I need a decent shampoo for fine hair that wont dry my hair out.. I'm using Keihls Silk Groom to help, but even thats not helping..


----------



## marcia montal (Apr 3, 2007)

I am 60 yrs old, thyroid medication, had thick wavy hair now I have thickness but flat hair because my hair is sooooooooooo soft. Put filter in showerhead, tried styling products, Jonathan's dirt, volume booster, also have color treatd hair. Right now it is in a bob medium length and all my hair wants to do is go flat. I use only salon products afraid to try drugstore.

I blow my hair upside down I have tried and also pull hair up straight for fullness, use spray, Paul Mitchell etc.

I could really cry I need some height on top or should I throw in the towl and use nothing and blow dry and let is go flat. I use very little conditioner on ends of hair also color treated shampoo.

Sorry for being so long, I am crying over this

Marcia


----------



## sheilarose (Apr 14, 2007)

Dear Marcia:

OK we are about the same age. I use alot of things in my hair too. My hair is very thick and coarse and dry.

If I have too much weight on top it doesn't puff up good. I suggest you have a professional layer just the top where it is so flat. When you use your setting lotion make sure it goes on the roots.

Hope this helps. Get back to me.

Sheila Rose


----------



## maryfitz24 (Apr 14, 2007)

My hair is fine, thin (although I have alot of thin strands according to some hairdressers I've had in the past) and tends to be limp. Right now, the length is about 2 inches above my shoulder. It has long layers, angled to the side bangs and in a general bob style. I have a round face.

My hair always seems dull. I am trying to make it look thicker by using voluminzing products...shampoos, etc but nothing seems to work. I use a hair dryer that has an attachment that enables me to get to the root and dry but it still tends to look flat. I don't want fullness on the sides. I want fullness on the top near the crown. I've tried teasing it but doesn't do a whole lot.

My question is: what should I do? I really like a bob look....do you think that is a good style for my type hair? Anything I should request from my hairstylist to make my hair look better? What length would you recommend?

Thanks for any tips/advice you could give me.


----------



## Loreal (May 13, 2007)

Janelle!

I recently got a CHI, and I had a little sample bottle of the CHI Silk Infusion, which I tried and really liked, but lately my hair has seemed more dry than usual... Does the Silk Infusion protect hair from damage, or what exactly is it supposed to do? Should I use the Infusion and then use my Tressemme (sp?) heat protectant too, when I flat iron my hair? Or just one?

Thanks SO much!!!


----------



## ucf1484 (Sep 9, 2007)

Is there any temporary hair color in pink that you would recommend that is not a gel. I am trying to find a wash out hair dye that is temporary in PINK!


----------



## Aprill (Sep 9, 2007)

they sell the temporary dye in cans in Sally's beauty supply


----------



## splotx (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks so much for doing this :]. I was just wondering what shampoo or conditioner you'd recommend for color-treated, fine hair. I am currently using Dove Moisturizing products and my hair tends to lay flat after blowdrying (even if I do so up-side down). I'd like something volumizing, moisturizing and also, very importantly, nutritious (with protein and/or vitamins). Thanks again!


----------



## charish (Oct 1, 2007)

i was wondering if you could give me some suggestions w/o going to the salon on how i can color over my highlights which have grown out alot with a dark ash blonde color, but i don't want it to have the ashy look, just not bring out the gold in my hair, which is also dk. blonde. i put a wash out color on it about 2 months ago, it was a med. ash blonde, so it did permanently lighten my natural hair some. or maybe i should do it in a med. ash blonde for permanent. i want my hair to be just a little lighter than my natural dk golden blonde(they said it was #6), but w/o the gold.


----------



## FlipFlopGal (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Janelle,

I am Korean and my natural hair was curly and long to about my waist, resembled some what of a loose spiral curl. I wanted the experience of having straight hair so I ended up having a Japanese straight perm almost 12 months ago by my aunts salon. I would say about a couple of months, the straight hair was great but it seemed the process damaged my hair severely where the hair in middle of my head broke off ( I was so....upset but thats another story within a story itself). And on top of it, styling my hair after a wash became so... much work, I was the wash and go type. About 6 months into the Japanese straight perm, I could not stand my hair, I just couldn't do anything. My roots were growing back curly and the area the hair broke off, it looked like it lifted my hair, felt like I had a helmet on - LOL. So, I went to my mom's salon to get a consultation to see if the stylist could perm my hair so when my roots grew back it'll grow within the perm naturally. Unfortunately, the stylist told me she could not do it because my hair was not healthy enough to do anything at that point and told me to come back about Nov. or Dec. Well, I could not wait any longer went back to the salon yesterday and I got a yes where I was so happy and nervous at the same time. The result I have to say is I am happy, it resembles my original curls.

Now the thing is what type of products can I use to maintain the perm so my natural curl can grow with the perm. The stylist recommended using Biolage so should I keep using that brand? Any suggestions?

Thank you so much for taking your time. I will try to upload a pic of my natural hair and my permed hair later. Have a great day!!!


----------



## MindySue (Nov 16, 2007)

Why is it that my hair will look like crap for weeks, when I use the same products and shampoo, but then one random day it'll come out soft, shiny and the curls will be shaped good. Normally I get a frizzy non shiny curly mess no matter how hard I try. I have to hope I have good luck that day..products/shampoo doesnt seem to matter that much on if ill have a good day or not. My hair is also THICK, and normally it completely poofs out if I dont weigh it down with products, but the one random day, and I can always tell rght when I get out of the shower, it will lay down flat by itself and I wont have to use a crap load of products. I don't get it! Why does my hair change like that when I use the same exact things in my hair as always, but then one lucky day the outcome will be different?


----------



## Nox (Nov 16, 2007)

*FlipFlopGal,*

Now that your hair has been double processed, I will say: Moisturize, moisturize, moisturize. 

Because my own natural hair tends to be of a drier type, I have to constantly make sure that I am adding things to my hair. The length of your hair now is probably the same way. You cannot just wash and go. You must take care never to use stripping agents (that includes most shampoos). Most people would do better to not use anything with sulfates or cones (silicone and its derivatives).

In fact, I don't even use shampoo anymore, I use the CO wash technique (conditioner only). It may or may not work for you. But I will recommend this for everybody: try to "baggy" your hair at night. How you would do this is to make a few ponytails on the head, coat them in a natural moisturizer like shea butter or spritz it with water and coat with olive oil (or something similar). Put it in a bun. Take saran wrap and wrap it well around the bun, holding secure with srunchies. Sleep in it. In the morning, you may elect to just take the buns down and style if your hair has absorbed enough of it, or if it's looking greasy, simply conditioner it out (don't shampoo). The conditioner has the same ingredients as shampoo to rinse clean from your hair.

It may sound a little weird, but it does work. I promise you that!


----------



## FlipFlopGal (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi Nox,

Thank you so much for your advise. I will moisturize, moisturize, moisturize -





Any suggestions for a curling gel that will not result in a crunchy, hard feeling that is very affordable and I can purchase the product anywhere.

Thanks so much!!!


----------

